# Stay away from tahrir 30 september



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

In pictures: Calm resumes at Tahrir amidst preparations for Sept. 30 protest

Youm7 English Edition | In pictures: Calm resumes at Tahrir amidst preparations for Sept. 30 protest


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

No intention to go to Tahrir. The Springboks is playing Samoa that day...much more important things to do! If you like Rugby, join us at the BCA in Ma'adi.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> In pictures: Calm resumes at Tahrir amidst preparations for Sept. 30 protest
> 
> Youm7 English Edition | In pictures: Calm resumes at Tahrir amidst preparations for Sept. 30 protest


AMAY:

"The Interior Ministry has moved detainees and arms from police stations as a precautionary measure before Friday’s million-strong demonstration that will be held under the slogan “Reclaiming the Revolution.”

The minister also ordered Police Academy cadets to return to their dorms 24 hours later so as to avoid probable clashes with demonstrators. The ministry building is to be secured from the inside, with only a few guards outside it, for the same purpose.

Other vital institutions, such as the Israeli Embassy and the Giza Security Directorate, will be heavily secured.

“We have released 680 prisoners on parole to make room for those who have been moved from detention facilities,” said Major Mohamed Elewa, media spokesman of the Prison Authority."


I don't know about you but releasing prisoners on parole to "make room" does not fill me with confidence


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

aykalam said:


> AMAY:
> 
> "The Interior Ministry has moved detainees and arms from police stations as a precautionary measure before Friday’s million-strong demonstration that will be held under the slogan “Reclaiming the Revolution.”
> 
> ...


I worked in the criminal justice system in england for years. Releasing prisoners early on parole (under the guise of various government "initiatives") has been a regular solution employed by HM Prison service to the perennial prison overcrowding situation in england and wales...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The US embassy in Cairo released a statement last night warning US citizens residing in Egypt that today’s mass protests may turn violent and advised them to avoid Tahrir Square. The statement said that even though most protests in Tahrir Square usually have a peaceful nature, there is a chance there will be violent clashes as a result of the political turmoil facing the nation lately


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Prayers just finished and the traffic on the 6th October bridge is flowing, just the usual amount of people walking in the down town direction


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

protests have blocked the cornish in alex and ptotests are going on in suez and hurghada according to Al Arabya t.v.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Someone who didn't stay away*

Sean Penn was in Tahrir today.

US film star Sean Penn takes part in Egypt's Tahrir demo - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


lane:


----------

